# Proof that Denver Airport is one of the Most Evil Places on Earth



## Hauntiholik

Um, I think these guys are crazy and full of conspiracies.

Proof that Denver Airport is one of the Most Evil Places on Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waiting in line for hours is evil. That beautiful horse is not, even if it does have glowing red eyes

And they have a gargoyle there! How cool is that?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> And they have a gargoyle there! How cool is that?


If it's cool...it's evil. :googly:
I remember seeing the murals and thinking WTH is that doing here??

The Anubis statue was only at the airport while the King Tut exhibit was at the Denver Art Museum.

Is the big blue horse with the red eyes evil? No more so than the big blue peeping tom bear at the convention center.

We seem to like big blue art.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, that bear is a hoot!


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, a killer horse guarding the airport. Terrorists beware!


----------



## Dixie

OMG, I love the bear. That is awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster

Conspiracy theories aside, something is definitely not right about that airport. I delve into a lot of stuff like this in my free time and try to come up with my own conclusions because I don't ever take ANYTHING at face value. In the end sometimes a spade is just a spade. But Denver airport? Something really is a bit off about that place. Evil? Nah. Harboring secrets? Probably. There's miles of tunnels underneath and they're still expanding the place. 

But the thing that strikes me most is the abundance of "New World Order" and gothic art that permeates the place. Now I don't really buy into any of the NWO and Illuminati uber paranoia conspiracy stuff. But I do find it odd that the commemorative plaque reads "New World Airport Commission" yet they just don't seem to exist. I've looked all around the interwebz and nothing that doesn't ultimately lead back to some conspiracy site.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> If it's cool...it's evil. :googly:
> I remember seeing the murals and thinking WTH is that doing here??
> 
> The Anubis statue was only at the airport while the King Tut exhibit was at the Denver Art Museum.
> 
> Is the big blue horse with the red eyes evil? No more so than the big blue peeping tom bear at the convention center.
> 
> We seem to like big blue art.


as long as that bear isn't peeping into the women's bathroom. :googly:


----------

